# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Clomid...Never leave home without it :D

## Full Intensity

Gotta love these babies

----------


## Billy Boy

At least everyone will know what they should take after a cycle

----------


## gymnut4u

might be a better pic ?

----------


## Sicilian30

I want some since you have soo many to spare there Full! they look like candy.. but they tastes like my computer screen? What gives?

----------


## Full Intensity

> _Originally posted by Sicilian30_ 
> *I want some since you have soo many to spare there Full! they look like candy.. but they tastes like my computer screen? What gives?*


What gives is a good ? they do taste like shit, especially when they get stuck on the top of your mouth and u try to get them off with your toungue YUCK! Soo many to spare heheh  :Big Grin:  lets just say i am always prepared for the unexpected.

----------

